# Oldest Ice Gear in Your Arsenal



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

What's the oldest gear, tackle, clothing or equipment you have in your ice fishing arsenal? 

I have some old wood Tip Ups from the 60's.. Still functional & serviceable & that I still use..._* that's nearly 60 years old! *_


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Those old tip ups are probably better than the ones made today.


----------



## wvfisherman (Nov 26, 2018)

Same thing i was thinking buddy


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I have a couple of Schooly rod/reel combo's from the early '80s, they still work well since they're just a plastic spool on a fiberglass rod. I have replaced the spring bobbers several times. For some reason they seem to trigger bites when the fish are in a really foul mood, especially after a hard front with bluebird conditions. I think it's just that the spring bobber dampens my jigging motion but I still swear by them when the bite is terrible.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

swone said:


> I have a couple of Schooly rod/reel combo's from the early '80s, they still work well since they're just a plastic spool on a fiberglass rod. I have replaced the spring bobbers several times. For some reason they seem to trigger bites when the fish are in a really foul mood, especially after a hard front with bluebird conditions. I think it's just that the spring bobber dampens my jigging motion but I still swear by them when the bite is terrible.


I have a few of the same ones although retired from the early 80’s
I have a shappel sled from the early 90’s that I still use all the time. I had one of those old catalyst heaters where the dome lit up and the fibers stayed hot. I used that thing a lot back in the day.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I have 2 Pfefferkorn Awning Compamy ice shantys and a bunch of other stuff. Nice to sit on my pond in one of these. All you need is a lantern. I have a spoon auger hanging on the wall also.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

In the 60's & 70's, Pfefferkorn out of Sandusky was unmatched in shanty manufacturing.


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

fishingful said:


> I have 2 Pfefferkorn Awning Compamy ice shantys and a bunch of other stuff. Nice to sit on my pond in one of these. All you need is a lantern. I have a spoon auger hanging on the wall also.
> View attachment 287181


I still have all original ice fishing stuff from the 70's.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Wow!!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice stuff


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

The oldest thing in my arsenal would be sonar.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

icebucketjohn said:


> View attachment 287211
> In the 60's & 70's, Pfefferkorn out of Sandusky was unmatched in shanty manufacturing.


Still see a few of those around the islands. 
How much of our gear now will still be usable in say 2070?
Great thread. Love the old outdoor gear, but sad that I can remember when it was cutting edge- high tech stuff.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Laugh if you will but have some old little cleo's & swedish pimples I've had for 30+ years - I made a point to let my Wife catch her first Fish on one last year for the sake of nostalgia


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

icebucketjohn said:


> What's the oldest gear, tackle, clothing or equipment you have in your ice fishing arsenal?
> 
> I have some old wood Tip Ups from the 60's.. Still functional & serviceable & that I still use..._* that's nearly 60 years old! *_
> View attachment 286957


A spud bar that my grandfather used to spud holes around the islands long before augers. I never go on the ice without it. Also have an old coal stove they used to heat shanties. It's all they had back then.


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

We used coal also in a small pot belly stove...way back when. This was right off Mouse Island around early 70's. Good times!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yep remember the ole, Mini coal stoves that John Koza supplied with his shanty rentals in the 60 's & early 70"s out of Sandusky., Also remember riding out on the ice in an open, flat-bed Ford model A he had too.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

oldest in my stuff is me hahah i still have my mustad 6 " auger , now i use it to plant flowers


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

icebucketjohn said:


> Yep remember the ole, Mini coal stoves that John Koza supplied with his shanty rentals in the 60 's & early 70"s out of Sandusky., Also remember riding out on the ice in an open, flat-bed Ford model A he had too.


Those coal stoves would cook you right out of the shanty. Hard to regulate but they worked!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hmmm. One of those Pfeffercorns looks familiar!
Still got it IBJ, but I finally need to replace that door zipper.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

CreekCrawler: Nice to hear the ole FFC is still in use and catching fish!!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I replaced the zipper on mine. Portage awning. Had to take it off. It was 60 bucks I think. But like new.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I was going to attempt it myself, but for $60 bucks . .
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I didn't think I had any old gear and compared to you guys I don't. I did realize this year when setting my tip ups in norther MI that they are 16 years old. It seems like I bought them a few years ago, but time flies!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

creekcrawler said:


> I was going to attempt it myself, but for $60 bucks . .
> Thanks for the tip.


Just take the top off and drop it off.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I have a mora that is from the lake 70's still have a little paint on it.


----------



## Jake/Rob (Dec 7, 2016)

Still using my grandfathers Coleman catalytic heater from the 60’s


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I still use a Mitchell 408 on one of my rods and a metal shop made spud bar of one inch rod and three quarter inch plate steel , both from 1966.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Me !


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I bought some jigging raps off of eBay and one had a different type of tail. Contacted rapala and had to send them a picture. They said they were the first run of them. They wasn’t sure of the year. I still have some of my old home made rods with fiberglass rod tips and wire holders for the line. I made them around 1978 or1979.


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

Jake/Rob said:


> Still using my grandfathers Coleman catalytic heater from the 60’s


I still have mine also up in the garage attic.


----------

